# Questions for the Senior Masters in the Philippines



## sungkit (Jun 30, 2004)

As I mentioned in a previous post, I am meeting with my teacher, Snr Master Roland Dantes, as well as other Snr Masters including Rodel Dagooc, Jerry Dela Cruz, etc this weekend for an interview and photo shoot for an Australian martial arts magazine and maybe another magazine (if they are interested). 

Palusut kindly extended the offer for me to make a post in regards to this. So if any modern arnis practitioners have questions that they would like me to put to the Senior Masters, then they are more than welcome to either list them here or PM me the questions.The Senior Masters are very approachable and look at modern arnis practitioners worldwide as one family. 

I would like to point out however, that I will ignore questions that are of a political nature. This is out of respect for the legacy of Professor Presas and the Senior Masters themselves.

Thank you everyone.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 30, 2004)

Do they head their own groups?  Dates they started training?  Dates started with Remy?  Did they train with someone else first?  The differences between the Presas family art (Jose, Leon, Berong), Ernesto's Kombatan and Modern Arnis?  The major points of importance when Remy taught them?  Ratio of cane to empty hand to blade (edge) training?  If any of them are coming to the US?  How they'd receive practitioners from the US to come visit?  Their current opinions on Modern Arnis in the US?  Do they train together or do they get together now and again to hash over old times?  Americans Remy mentioned?

That's just for starters.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 30, 2004)

I sent a PM with some questions.  Definately looking forward to more info on the people and history of the art. 

Thank you for the opportunity. :asian:


----------



## sungkit (Jun 30, 2004)

Thank you for the questions Dan.

Since I am here for another month or two, I can easily ask the questions that you and other members of Martial talk would like asked. I could answer some of the questions that you have asked myself as I have enjoyed spending quite alot of time with the Senior masters here in the Philippines. But, I think that it is best tio have the masters themselves answer the questions.

I will say this though and I really want the emphasize this. The Senior masters here are very receptive to practitioners of modern arnis from the USA, Germany, or any other country coming here to train. When Dieter contacted Guro Roland Dantes about coming to the Philippines for his grading and training, arrangements were made to assist him with training etc. This can be done for anyone who is serious about their training. 

But please do not come over here with an ego or something to prove. There have been those who have come here and tried to test the masters in drills. This shows several things. One is a lack of respect. Two, if they really want to test the instructor, it is not done in a controlled drill.I know that those who were taught by ProfessorRemy wouldnt be so disrespectful to senior masters of the art, but I feel that it needs to be pointed out to some people. 

As one ofthe masters told me, "Some people in the world live to train. For many of us, we have trained to live!"

If people want to travel here to meet and train with the Senior Masters, either PM me directly and I can assit them in making direct contact or contact Senior Master Roland Danters who would be more than happy to assist.

Take care and keep the questions coming!


----------



## sungkit (Jul 1, 2004)

Thank you to everyone who has sent me PMs with questions etc. I will be asking the questions that have been sent to me. 

There will be an interview also posted up in Martial Talk. It may not feature all the questions that I will be asking, but it will xcover some of the bases that have been requested.


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 1, 2004)

sungkit said:
			
		

> Thank you to everyone who has sent me PMs with questions etc. I will be asking the questions that have been sent to me.
> 
> There will be an interview also posted up in Martial Talk. It may not feature all the questions that I will be asking, but it will xcover some of the bases that have been requested.



Wow...this will be very exciting! I look forward to the interview.

 :asian:


----------



## mike dizon (Jul 3, 2004)

Why they are keeping quiet when there are people falsely claiming to be students of Remy Presas.Ask them who really are the seniors trained by Pemy Presas in the philippines.


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 3, 2004)

mike dizon said:
			
		

> Why they are keeping quiet when there are people falsely claiming to be students of Remy Presas.Ask them who really are the seniors trained by Pemy Presas in the philippines.



I am sorry...please elaborate? I am not sure what you mean.

tx,

Paul :asian:


----------

